# cat. converters....



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

I just bought some crawford cats cant wait for them to get here....was gonna do test pipes but was told it would be loud...lol... got them from Strickly Z... 500 with shipping.... hope to get atleast 7whp.... the shop said that auto's do some wierd dyno's when i refrenced jason's dyno so I expect only about 5-7hp....any thoughs on that....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

RED350Z said:


> I just bought some crawford cats cant wait for them to get here....was gonna do test pipes but was told it would be loud...lol... got them from Strickly Z... 500 with shipping.... hope to get atleast 7whp.... the shop said that auto's do some wierd dyno's when i refrenced jason's dyno so I expect only about 5-7hp....any thoughs on that....


Here is the dyno I did tonight on my personal car (jeff's is the Lemans Sunset). I have the random high flow cats. Below is an explination etc.. 

Did you do a base dyno? 

Any way here is my info.


I had my dyno pull after driving for an hour to get to Powertrain Dynamics. Talked for a while with a guy from down the row of shops. Laughing about things people came in with attached to their car's to try and make power. The funniest thing was a WEED WACKER as a blower! :icon18: 

Any way to the point of this. MY DYNO!

My car was warm from driving for an hour, out side temp was similar to the previous DYNO. On the same DYNO

Previous DYNO 11/01/03 = NISMO Cat Back Exhaust
Latest DYNO 11/18/03 = NISMO Cat Back Exhaust & Random Technology High Flow Cat's 

11-01-03 = 241.4 Actual RWHP / 231.3 Actual Torque (ft-lbs)
11-17-03 = 248.0 Actual RWHP / 239.3 Actual Torque (ft-lbs)

Gain = 6.6 RWHP / 8 Torque

I am VERY pleased with the Torque gain down low and how the gain is across the full span of the powerband. I loose TQ and HP on the 6400 mark faster then with only the exhaust. I am hoping an intake of some kind will fix that. 

It took me over 3 hours to drive home so I dont exactly feel like bending over my car and putting in the K&N Typhoon.

So! Soon to come, Typhoon Install (tommorow) and Dyno of the Typhoon added to this.

Below is the Pre / Post DYNO sheet and link to a video of the Dyno pull where you can really hear the exhaust in action up to 140+ MPH!

http://members.aol.com/performancenismo/dyno2.avi


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

just got back from palm coast florida and saw my high flow cats sitting in the garage so those suckers are going in today.....just hope that i dont run into any problems with the O2 sensors or anything.....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

RED350Z said:


> just got back from palm coast florida and saw my high flow cats sitting in the garage so those suckers are going in today.....just hope that i dont run into any problems with the O2 sensors or anything.....



Let us know how your install went!


----------

